# My Sprint Blue TTS



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Got the winter wheels on, Forgestar F14's in 18x9.5 +48mm with Conti DWS 245/40-18.

Current mods:
APR stage 1 race map
Aquamist HFS6 direct port
Custom 3" DP w/ 200 cell cat & resonator
Howerton Twin Tank
Neuspeed Discharge Pipe
Neuspeed RSB

Coming soon:
APR HPFP
Stage 2+ remap
Cayenne calipers


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

looks great buddy:thumbup: I just wouldn't be myself without saying "get some coils and dump her":laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks good, go with some KW's for a little drop and you'll be golden. But then again you are in the Northeast which can be brutal, road-wise. I know because my wifes family is from out there and winters are not nice on a dropped car! Good choice of mods so far, keep us all up to date with the new stuff.

BTW, was the car like that on the lot with the Audi Accessories spoiler? I actually just got it, but we did some custom paint on the braces.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hey iMod, you got a fan!


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> Looks good, go with some KW's for a little drop and you'll be golden. But then again you are in the Northeast which can be brutal, road-wise. I know because my wifes family is from out there and winters are not nice on a dropped car! Good choice of mods so far, keep us all up to date with the new stuff.
> 
> BTW, was the car like that on the lot with the Audi Accessories spoiler? I actually just got it, but we did some custom paint on the braces.


I really do want to drop it but my other car is already slammed so this is the "normal" ride. The spoiler came on the car form the dealer, I don't even have the popup motor inside, so it can't be switched out. Love to see some pics of it with the custom paint!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Very nice indeed. What kind of hp and torque numbers do you think your TTS is making? I'm assuming that the tranny in the TT has enough overhead to handle it.

Just drove a TTS today and it was pretty nice. Based on some measurements I made, I'm pretty sure I could even haul my kayak. The sales guy said that I'm the first person that ever approached him about the viability of roof-topping a boat on a TT :laugh:

Best of luck with all those (impressive) mods...


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a dyno appt booked for next we so we will see! I am hoping for 300+ whp & wtq.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

arm1tage said:


> I have a dyno appt booked for next we so we will see! I am hoping for 300+ whp & wtq.



300whp with the w/m????


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

This car was up at Redline Speedworx being tuned recently, correct ? If so, its a nice ride for sure ! :thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

arm1tage said:


> I have a dyno appt booked for next we so we will see! I am hoping for 300+ whp & wtq.


Should drop 1/4 mile down into low 12s?... Boy, does that sound nice. My dealer is putting in a factory order for an oolong gray TTS, which I might have to take off their hands. I'm guessing about a three month wait before it hits the shore.

I would consider a TT with the EA888 engine and APR it, but at this point I doubt we will see that variant over here. The A5 has pretty much snuffed TT sales (at least around here).


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

mikeg6045 said:


> This car was up at Redline Speedworx being tuned recently, correct ? If so, its a nice ride for sure ! :thumbup:


Hey thanks man, had I known you were selling your stage 3 kit I'd be all over it!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

actually his car is TSI engine you need the FSI kit thats on my car


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

is that an offer?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL maybe in the future, I do have a gt2871 that I will sell though...but that still leaves you with a lot of missing parts! 

If i knew there would be an interest I would have changed exhaust manifold too.

You see, I am currently switching to a HTA 3071/retune on APR's existing hardware:

http://www.eplabs.net/2010/10/26/50...on-hta-3071-turbo-for-your-apr-stage-iii-car/


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

sabba said:


> LOL maybe in the future, I do have a gt2871 that I will sell though...but that still leaves you with a lot of missing parts!
> 
> If i knew there would be an interest I would have changed exhaust manifold too.
> 
> ...


That's a serious setup you got going on, would love to see it in action!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

arm1tage said:


> That's a serious setup you got going on, would love to see it in action!


the tuning process is still going on. You should give them a call as they have tuned two TTS cars that I know of with some nice gains.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2675.151673719773&pid=4816815&id=151673719773


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I might have to do that to get the most out of the meth kit!


----------

